# My "new" 6309-7040 Diver



## poeta_m1 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi to you all!

This is my first post here, a Seiko section's moderator of the Watchuseek Watch Forum told me about this forum, so here I am.

I received a beautiful exemplar of 6309-7040 few days ago, have a look:





































Production date is February 1977, but it looks *as new*.

Dial, hands and bezel are new, movement is newly overhauled. The strap is the curved Z-22, not the original flat one.

As you can see, on my nerd-size wrist it looks like a monster!

It comes from a Philippine's ebay seller.

I had to pay the custom a lot, I think that I could buy a new SKX007 with the same money, but for me the 6309-7040 has really got another "taste".

In my opinion the 6309-729A and later divers have got an impersonal case style (too much Rolex-clone), although I'd like to buy in the future a new SKX007 (or the North American version SKX173), because I have absolutely no intention to put my 6309 into the sea or into a swimming pool!

So everything is ok, except for the movement that keeps not a good time, infact it runs too much slow: it loses 77 seconds in 24h!!

Probably the watch has been quite hit during shipping, the packaging wasn't bad but neither so good as it could be, or perhaps the speed adjustment hasn't been done correctly, who knows...

Anyway now it's time to have it adjusted by a watchmaker, and in the same occasion I will replace also the caseback gasket with a new Seiko ones.

So I ask you if a typical swiss watchmaker, probably not used to Seiko movements, could be right for the speed adjustment or if the 6309 movement requires precise "Seiko skills".

I know a watchmaker here in Rome that would do the adjustment for free, in front on me (5 minutes of job...), so before to spend money to ship the watch to a Seiko expert such as Ryte Time in England or Uwe Buhl in Germany, I ask you if all that is *necessary* for a simple speed adjustment (I don't think...).

Also if you know other expert Seiko watchmakers somewhere in Europe (why not, also in Italy!), please let me know.

Thanks, bye!

Gherardo


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

poeta_m1 said:


> Hi to you all!
> 
> This is my first post here, a Seiko section's moderator of the Watchuseek Watch Forum told me about this forum, so here I am.
> 
> ...


welcome to the forum Gherardo,,,,,cool looking seiko you have there


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi mate welcome to :rltb:

we love 6309's here! :lol:

Andy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done on getting yourself a classic Seiko.... Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to :rltb:

Snap!! I'm wearing my newly aquired 6309 with the cusion case. Must be Seiko's finest diver design after the 6105-8000 h34r: You might not like mine though :huh: as it's dial (from the later 6309) and hands been relumed and it's on a jubilee bracelet altered to fit the case, so not very original :cry2: *BUT* as a divers watch it's a fantastic looking piece that now glows in the dark as good as a modern Seiko.

Mike


----------



## poeta_m1 (Apr 16, 2008)

MIKE said:


> Welcome to :rltb:
> 
> Snap!! I'm wearing my newly aquired 6309 with the cusion case. Must be Seiko's finest diver design after the 6105-8000 h34r: You might not like mine though :huh: as it's dial (from the later 6309) and hands been relumed and it's on a jubilee bracelet altered to fit the case, so not very original :cry2: *BUT* as a divers watch it's a fantastic looking piece that now glows in the dark as good as a modern Seiko.


Thanks for all your appreciations, but what about my questions (speed adjusment, watchmaker...)?

Thanks, bye!

Gherardo


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just a quick one before you go spending money on getting the watch regulated, keep wearing it for another week or so and keep checking the accuracy. You might find this improves and settles down to a regular + / - each day... but 70 seconds in a day isn't to much to worry about yet


----------



## poeta_m1 (Apr 16, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Just a quick one before you go spending money on getting the watch regulated, keep wearing it for another week or so and keep checking the accuracy. You might find this improves and settles down to a regular + / - each day...


Good idea.

I'll let the movement "stabilize" on a precise +/- lack of accuracy, then I will have it adjusted by a watchmaker.

However on the Watchuseek forum a moderator told me that a well cleaned and oiled 6309 movement is capable to run within C.O.S.C. specs...

Bye!

PoetaÂ®


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Let us know how you get on, would be good to hear if it settles down


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Just a quick one before you go spending money on getting the watch regulated, keep wearing it for another week or so and keep checking the accuracy. You might find this improves and settles down to a regular + / - each day... but 70 seconds in a day isn't to much to worry about yet


Congratulations on getting a lovely watch.

Like Phil said give it a week and it may settle down - It is after all 31 years old.

Post back here once a week has passed and let us know how you have got on.

Welcome to :rltb: by the way.

Cheers - Stu


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

i wanted a classic seiko but held off so far, had a skx007 and agree on the deteriation of seiko's design principles as far as mid range divers, why not reissue 6309 with 6r15 innards. very classic, good luck regulating should be a synch, ask on scwf for advice on self regulation. i might get a sbdc still one day yet.


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Any news yet, has i settled down into its new home and lifestyle :bb:

This is always a worrying time for the new parent :bb: :bb:


----------

